# Thermionic Deluxe



## chongmagic (Apr 13, 2020)

Someone asked me to build them one of these, they sound killer for sure. 









						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				












						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## Pimpoftheyear70 (Apr 13, 2020)

Nice clean build !!!
What enclosure ?


----------



## Barry (Apr 13, 2020)

Looks awesome!


----------



## falzhobel (Apr 13, 2020)

Man, this is **** nice ! Killer look. Still wait for a pedal sized power amp to put that and a power amp in the same box.


----------



## Barry (Apr 13, 2020)

Pimpoftheyear70 said:


> Nice clean build !!!
> What enclosure ?


Looks like a 1790NS


----------



## chongmagic (Apr 13, 2020)

Barry said:


> Looks like a 1790NS



You are correct!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Apr 15, 2020)

Another beautiful pedal!


----------



## mr_de_fursac (Jun 3, 2020)

Does the thermionic deluxe handles 18v like the original ?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jun 3, 2020)

As long as you use capacitors rated for 25V or higher, should be no problem.  You might want to increase the LED ballast resistor because the higher voltage will make the LED brighter.


----------



## music6000 (Jun 3, 2020)

chongmagic said:


> Someone asked me to build them one of these, they sound killer for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like your getting pretty good at this! 
Well Done again!!!


----------



## mr_de_fursac (Jun 4, 2020)

Thank you Chuck


----------



## cooder (Jun 4, 2020)

Awesome build again, tidy all around and spiffin' graphics!


----------



## Mcknib (Jun 4, 2020)

Offt that's some amount of work, looks absolutely brilliant inside and out


----------

